# ESR - Estrella Resources



## System (8 May 2012)

Estrella Resources Limited, (ESR), is an Australian-based, Chilean focused copper-gold exploration company. Estrella has secured rights to four brownfields exploration projects in Chile, namely Agustina, Luna, Inca and Venus.

Early exploration activities have identified a number of potentially significant exploration targets and the company intends to undertake an aggressive exploration program in 2012.

http://www.estrellaresources.com.au


----------



## springhill (13 July 2012)

Share Price 15c
Market Cap $13M
No. Shares 87,101,000
No. Options 7,205,000
Cash at bank (May 2012) $6m

*Board* 
Dr. Jason Berton, Managing Director 
Gavin Solomon, Non-executive Chairman 
Julian Bavin, Non-executive Director 
Simon Kidston, Non-executive Director 
Justin Clyne, Company Secretary

*Agustina*
Option to acquire 100% of Agustina concessions 
Covers 4 mining leases with total area of 21.0km² 
Numerous artisanal copper and gold mines
Geology
“Brownfields project” highly prospective for IOCG Mineralisation hosted in numerous fault breccia structures Agustina hosts several copper, gold and iron ore prospects
-Some exploited historically on a small scale
-Visible controls on mineralisation de-risks exploration
Prospects
Orion: Multiple artisan mines, High grade Cu with Au credits, Continuous mineralisation in fault breccias 
Centauri: Au workings, grades of 69.25g/t in stockpiles 
Nova: Cu workings, similar faults to Orion, valid mining permit. 
Aurora: Along strike of Cu workings at Naciamento

Mineralisation from surface on all projects
 -Significant potential to extend at depth (> 1 km)

Latest announcement from Agustina
 Estrella completes Initial Drilling at Orion prospect 
 Visible mineralisation within diamond cores 
 Core samples being assayed at La Serena lab 
 Exploration commenced on the Centauri prospect

*Venus*
100% owned by Estrella Located 75 km NNW of La Serena 
Covers area totalling 90 km² Highly prospective region for high grade copper-gold
-Mineralised fault structures similar to Agustina 
Southern extension of Agustina project 
Significant artisanal mining across entire tenement 
Significant nearby infrastructure including road access and rail line

*Luna/Inca*
Luna 100% and Inca 91.5% owned by Estrella Total area of 262km² of which Inca is a 54 km² subset 
Located ~90km SE of Coquimbo 
Highly prospective region for high grade copper-gold 
Surrounding concession holders include
-Barrick Gold, Codelco, BHP Billiton and Teck 
Good road access across tenement via Barrick/ Codelco JV road 
Initial sampling results include 5.2% and 5.4% Cu


Samples from Luna/Inca are worth investigating for future speculative results


----------



## pixel (21 March 2018)

Estrellita has been very quiet for years. 
Board has changed, and they've repatriated their focus back home to WA.
Today gave me a breakout alert from a saucer pattern; while a pullback to make it a cup with handle is still possible, I have taken a small start position in case it keeps going.


----------



## pixel (5 April 2018)

step-up another notch


----------



## pixel (9 April 2018)

The current 3.5c res seems to be weakening. "Giddyup!" 
Target: The top of the gap that was left on November 1st.
I hold and intend to accumulate if/when break is confirmed.
A break below support (3c) would be the deal breaker.


----------



## pixel (11 April 2018)

raised stop threshold to 3.5c, accumulating for resistance 3.7 to break, first target 4.2


----------



## pixel (12 April 2018)

so far, so good
we hit 4.1 today, back to the placement (4c) of last October.
(How would the punters feel about that, after seeing their investment halved earlier this year?)


----------



## pixel (13 April 2018)

... and a longer-term view - could almost be viewed as a rounded (double) bottom.


----------



## greggles (16 April 2018)

ESR up another 8% today and poking its head above the 4c mark. It seems to have built up some momentum recently and I'm keeping a close eye on it.


----------



## pixel (16 April 2018)

Now the gap has been filled, I wonder whether there is even more upside.
While I kept snipping a few quick swingers, I'm also keeping a decent position ... just in case


----------



## pixel (17 April 2018)

Trading Halt ahead of publication of another set of assay results.
That turns the last few trading days into a case of "Buying the Rumour".
Good luck to all holders  Make  mint!


----------



## pixel (19 April 2018)

ouch!


----------



## pixel (20 April 2018)

Only 2 more ticks and the gap between March 13 and 14 will be closed.
However, we might see a longer drawn-out dive, similar to November to mid-February.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 October 2020)

pretty quiet for this shooting star

_offload old leases
raise cash, issue oppies
surprise (some of) the market


- 2.9m of massive nickel-copper  sulphide mineralisation  (~true width) has been intersected at the southern end of the T5 Prospect in diamond core hole CBDD030 from 435.9m to 438.8m depth_
_- Massive sulphide zone is surrounded by a broader ~15m wide zone of vein, stringer, matrix  and disseminated Ni-Cu sulphide mineralisation from 430.55m, with additional minor blebs and disseminated sulphides further downhole
- The presence of high-grade Ni and Cu mineralisation has been verified by site geologists using a pXRF gun and is by far the most extensive intersection away from the historic Carr Boyd Mine
- CBDD030 intersected the contact at a depth of 368m, was completely blind and is open in all directions providing a massive opportunity to drill out and expand this zone of mineralisation _
_- This is a significant breakthrough in the development of the T5 Prospect which has been discovered after almost five years of work by our team _

5 year canker, then KaBoom


----------



## greggles (13 October 2020)

It's amazing what one good intersection can do for a small cap mining company. Well done to all holders. Nice little multi-bagger for October. Wish I had picked it for the competition.

Pixel's instincts were right, he was just a couple of years too early.


----------



## Swervin Mervin (18 October 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> pretty quiet for this shooting star
> 
> _offload old leases
> raise cash, issue oppies
> ...




Yes that is a lovely vertical line! These don’t come around very often so am happy to be a part of this one. Only 80km from Kalgoorlie to. Good to see a struggling company hit the jackpot


----------



## Miner (31 January 2021)

issue of unlisted options for 2023- would that mean wait for 2 years ??
https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/a...access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
The above provides 2 million options to each.
The bottom announcement says only 1 million options to raise fund- I am a bit confused


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02336002-6A1018002?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## peter2 (7 September 2021)

Not many updates on *ESR* this year. Understandable, as the share price has plummeted from scary highs late 2020. 

I sense a reversal opportunity in this WA nickel explorer as they delineate the resource. It's a pure spec opportunity.


----------



## Tropico (8 September 2021)

There was the "Investor Presentation" released prior to market open on Monday that had little impact on Monday's price, and Nickel prices having another shy at USD20,000/tonne.
Worth a closer watch over the next few days.


----------



## greggles (27 October 2021)

Another zone of massive nickel-copper sulphides discovered at Broonhill. The grade isn't spectacular nor is the intersection particularly wide, but the ore body is growing and is open in all directions. It is likely that further drilling will continue to intersect mineralisation.


----------



## peter2 (28 October 2021)

Thoroughly enjoyed todays price action as *ESR* resumed trading after the halt for their "massive" news. 
Opened at 0.048 and closed at 0.038. Can't provide further details as I am ROTFLMAO.


----------



## peter2 (31 October 2021)

Since reporting news of their "Massive Nickel Sulphide Discovery (27/10/21) the price of *ESR* has settled very low. This amuses me because *ESR** is also an acronym of a classic blood test, where blood is drawn up a glass tube and the blood cells are left to settle. If the patient is well the ESR reveals a very low number. The price of *ESR* the company has settled very low at the EOW but all isn't well. 

That's not why I was ROTFLMAO. This chart showing two of my trades in *ESR* is the reason. These trades where managed by the firm "Dumb & Dumber." Instead of selling the first position, the firm averaged down with another buy. Dumb became dumber. Finally Mr Dumb realised his mistake and sold the first position for a larger than normal loss. This left the second position which wasn't looking much better. Well as you can see Mr Dumber got lucky with the price gapping up on the news (Massive Ni-S Discovery).  Mr Dumber did the smart thing and sold on the open earning a little profit for his dumb luck. Mr Dumber was last seen chuckling as he left the office. 






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Every trader appreciates a little bit of dumb luck. 

*ESR - Erythrocyte Sedimentation Rate.


----------



## frugal.rock (12 January 2022)

peter2 said:


> I sense a reversal opportunity in this WA nickel explorer as they delineate the resource. It's a pure spec opportunity.



Sensei 🕺






Company name reminds me of a Seinfeld scene... I do like a cold Artois


----------



## peter2 (8 January 2023)

Since that "Stella" bit of luck *ESR* has gone down, down, down. Recently though, price has perked up once again. Another offtake agreement spike (when will they ever learn) that soon dissipated. 

I read that *ESR* has sent a truckload (2500 tonnes) of Ni-S ore to the Glencore process facility. Lab assays underway to determine grade and moisture content. Results will indicate how *ESR* will proceed with development of their resource. Very early in the cycle at this stage. 

Not for me but price action is bullish.


----------

